# Need a little help in LOVE(i really need it)



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

I love this gul in my scul and she is in my standard. I want to propose her and like to live the rest of my life with her. The problems--

1)I hacked her sister's id and than felt guilty abt it and admitted to the gul i love through e-mai.Result=anger
2) Shes a staunch follower of scul rules and as i take all my gadgets to scul, she show me and complained to teachers. I am still doing it and the issues been for a while and its still on. I tend to swear around frequently in english and she didnt like it and came face - to -face with me. I still doing it
3) She had a problem with the self body piercing I did with a rounder on my hand saying "K"(her initiall). I pierced it daily for a month.Now the mark wont go. She is all spooked out because of it! 


Can anyone help. I have little means of communication only!


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

1) No thats a selfish act
2) You can't lure a good gal by material things
3) She must be thinking u r a psycho

Now listen kid, this age is a deciding factor for your career and future, if u dwindle now u wont get a chance to stand up again. Move your direction to studies. Think about that society don't approve losers easily. Its not that simple.

Rahi baat saari jindgai saath bitane ki, toh abhi tak tumne duinya dekhi nahi hai. Theres lot to happen and many things to struck u until u will be able to make mature decision.


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

Just reading that, and I already think you're a little wierd... I would seriously suggest you calm down, take a deep breath and remember you're NOT IN A BAD HINDI MOVIE!


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

1. Bad & a crime.

2. Same as what T159 says. 

3. Dude calm down! She'll definitely think you are a psycho.

If you want to impress her, impress her by studying hard, get good marks  

You need to take studies more seriously in this age/


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

hey man i am a topper! I taught my ma'm Office 2003 for HER exams.(ya really) I am a topper, anything more abt marks? And i am not a kiddo! I am soo old. I am not a psycho, that shows how much i lover her!


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

13 years and he says I am not a kiddo, if that's the case din is a great grand father and we are all uncles 

Bache padhai pe dhyaan de. Aisi bahut aayengi aage.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

iMav - can u stop calling "Aisi bahut aayengi aage."? Please cant u guys understand? I love her


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

^^ you need to understand what you are feeling is not love but teenage infatuation.


----------



## Log_net2 (May 29, 2008)

hey man just cool down.If you really love her you should have patience.If you think she is really worth it you tell her once again about your feelings and you gonna wait for her.I am not sugggesting you wait till you won her hearts or 1 year or so.Wait for at least 1 or 2 months.

But i she turn the other way or not worth it so many girls there.This kind of things happened but life will go on.Cheers m8.


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Dear paranj

From your profile, I see you are just 13. and you are telling -  "_I want to propose her and like to live the rest of my life with her._"

Teaching your mom office 2003 or bringing your gadgets to school or piercing your body or being a topper - none of these means you are mature enough to make such a decision in your life. If your point of view is correct, we will see thousands of students who are  married going to high schools in India with their kids 

So, just like others say - Calm down. Now give importance to study. Time will come when you can select a girl of your choice. stay away from these kinda tricks, be a good boy.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

ok guys i had 'nuff. I cant think of leaving her. After all this i cant back away. Either u help me get out or u guys help me get in!


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Paranj, there is nothing like that.

You stop bringing your gadgets (if that is against the rule), stay away from hacking. Stop body piercing and stuff. Be friendly with the girl but do not force her in any way. Give maximum importance to study. And stay as a topper - in all aspects 

Good luck.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

Hey we cant tok to girls till 10th grade. scul rules. i cant live without gadgets. i have left hacking. i am a topper. she got more marks in maths than me this time though. thats why i am happy   I am so sad she did not get more % than me overall. thanks for the support guys. looking forward for more HELP rather suggestions


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

thanks iMav


----------



## Chirag (May 29, 2008)

Study.  You might just lose your rank.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ you need to understand what you are feeling is not love but teenage infatuation.



+1

(I can't believe I am agreeing with iMav.... )


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2008)

paranj said:


> Hey we cant tok to girls till 10th grade. scul rules.


ye kaya rule hai? What a stupid and weird rule!!!!!Your school isnt a coed, is it?


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^well,many schools even before 12-15 years have that rule.for eg: where I studied.
we had the rules that should not talk to girls from 9th and 10th(1993-94).even we got seperate classrooms at that time  adolescence means blindness(sex)


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

ya a wierd rule and we dont have co-ed. Kill the ****ing *******s of the administration


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

My +1 was for din's suggestion, you replied while I was typing.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

ok........whats you age?


----------



## vandit (May 29, 2008)

Ur just 13 yrs old and doing stuff like hacking( i doubt u can..) , body piercing, bringing mobiles( i guess thats ur gadget ) to school and talking abt infatuation and such **** ? 

Where is this generation going ?

Aaj kal ke bache kitne bigad gaye hai !

Thats , i think, the effect of television on school going kids..


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

I dont watch television. Common guys mobile is nuthing . PSPs and iPods and PenDrives and Portable HDDs are what i deal in. E61i dosent hurt too. She has seen it all! It aint infatuation. Its love. No lust and there is no dust just love.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

Well, I think you should approach her parents directly and 'Uska haath maang le'...I mean thats called 'courage'. Don't sit back like a coward there in front of ur PC!


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Blame the society and families !!

Buying all kinda gadgets to kids of 13 yrs, allowing them to take it to school, allowing them body pierce, not checking what they do with computers, and the school - not allowing boys and girls to interact !!!

Oh the golden days

Where my only gadget was an eraser with the shape of a deer  body pierce ? Sure get beaten up at home, then additional beating in school ! Families and school authorities were taking care of us, they knew what we do, we had no problem talking to girls. Till 4th grade, we sat mixed, after that in two sections, but no rule to separate girls and boys.

Reminds me of the movie - Taare Zameen Par - You buy the costliest gifts for them, the best food, the best school, everything best in life. And how many parents really care for their kids ? How many really know what their kids do at school and other places ? How many know what dangers behind gadgets and computers at that age ?

Oh well, life is changing.


----------



## gary4gar (May 29, 2008)

Don't attempt anything stupid. just be normal with her.talk to her like you talk to other people around.


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

@rohan_shenoy

I strongly believe you were joking. Do not tell me you were not 

That guy is *just 13* and you are asking to show courage and go, meet her parents and tell about marriage ? ? ?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

Obviously, I was NOT joking? How can you be so cruel to separate them?


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Yaar, I agree the rule sux. That is one of the reasons he is showing stupid things. 

But meeting her parents at the *age of 13 and talk about marriage* ? _(sorry, not good in Hindi, I guees 'Uska haath maang le' - something related to marriage, if not, I am extremely sorry) _


----------



## gary4gar (May 29, 2008)

^^^^
if this supposed to be Child marriage


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

^"Uska haath maangle means" means ask for marriage(and not for only her hand )

I beleive this 13 yr old guy will be the new LOVE icon here!.......jal_desai ??????


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

OK, better 'Uska complete body mangle'  Why just the hand


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

WAT SHUD I GIFT HER ON HER B'DAY? HOW DO I SEND IT SO SHE ACCEPTS IT? WAT DO I AFTERWARDS?  The big day being 9th July

Budget - Priceless 

Thanks i will try the body thingy. ROFLMAO


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

@din
Obviously no father will give only half-daughter to the boy *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

@paranj
Which class/standard are you? 7th or 8th?


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

8th man


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Come to shcool gadgetless - cost $0

Stay away from your PC for that day - cost $0

Do not body pierce on that day - cost $0

Smile at her, give her some flowers and say - Happy Birthday : priceless.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

@parang
In that case,..................... .


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

din, we cant tok. Cheapest thing i think of is an pink Apple iPod Nano 3G 4GB + Creative EP630


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

Man!Are you Psycho or something?Body Piercing?That's crazy!
In our school if we bring gadgets we are liable to be suspended for a month or so!
And as far as hacking is concerned,that girl can sue you for that so never try such things.Andar ho jaayega.
Go study,there are tough classes to come.And your siggy suggests that you got a decent rig.Why don't you play any good games?Divert your mind of that girl or you might get into deep trouble.
A sound piece of advice from my side.The choice is yours!


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

marsmamasunny, thanks for ur advice but can we do this while chatting (paranj_gamer) 

what abt the BioShock challenge?


----------



## enticer86 (May 29, 2008)

din said:


> Blame the society and families !!
> 
> Buying all kinda gadgets to kids of 13 yrs, allowing them to take it to school, allowing them body pierce, not checking what they do with computers, and the school - not allowing boys and girls to interact !!!
> 
> ...




I so agree with you. Though I must be younger than you, having a "plastic pencil"- pencil made of plastic instead of wood was considered a very prestige issue. Even when I was in class 8 (yr 2000) there used to be glow-in-dark pens (Rs.10), and I remember my dad said NO to that, so that i learn to hear rejections. I got a citizen mb 160 calculator in 2001, and was so happy that I was obedient for more than a week..

Times are changing.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

^enticer: L&T declared 1:1 bonus shares for all shareholders


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

Hey my dad buys me gadgets and i use to lure her! Thats the name of the game

^^ROFLMAO


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

paranj said:


> marsmamasunny, thanks for ur advice but can we do this while chatting (paranj_gamer)
> 
> what abt the BioShock challenge?


Not started yet


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

lol u are soo slow


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

WTF!the game is crashing in the opening sequence!thats y not started yet.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

hehe. I am at the main-menu. Means i havent also started!


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

dude the best gift for her will be you go and get some medicines and eat infront of her

first of all you are of 13 years
and you are still not in a senior class and i believe you must have gone in class 8th this year

and bringing gadgets is not bad at all in my class students are bringing laptops, mobile ton sab waise hi laate hai

sharing one funny class incident with you all

1 teacher asked a boy from my class why haven't you bought the evs book till now the boy replied BOOK KE PAISE AAP KA BAAP DEGA KYA


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

krates which medicine do u advice?


----------



## Chirag (May 29, 2008)

Using gadgets to lure her.. Kiddo. Grow up. Gals don't go behind gadget, talk to her rather than luring her.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

arrey koi bhi medicine lekin khana girl ke saamne


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

@krates,EVS in 10th?I gues you are not serious!


----------



## phreak0ut (May 29, 2008)

paranj, a spoilt brat in 'love'. This kid needs to grow up! That's all I can say. I've seen lots of kids like him. Din uncle se thoda seekh le.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

Gadgets works a charm on guls! so does money!


----------



## kalpik (May 29, 2008)

Im sooooo tempted to lock this thread (and the other 83748256265 love threads)


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

Hey guys iPod is gud? To gift her?

hey dont lock it! Its not against forum rules! U cant do it!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

^^^
And what if she rejects.Won't you be hearbroken?
Forget her for some years.Grow up and then think about such things!


----------



## Chirag (May 29, 2008)

Well if u are so desperate to spend money on her why not get her x360 and then when she rejects give it to one of us. We would surely accept and we would even love you  

Trying to buy her eh?


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @krates,EVS in 10th?I gues you are not serious!



what ? yes we do have EVS in 10 standard btw

evs started from class 7th

and paranj just buy her lamborghini

use dekh kar koi bhi ladki fida ho jaayegi tum par


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

you seem obsessed, not in Love. If I was in your school and at your age, I would have beaten you black and blue for doing the things you did. Think from the point of view of the girl. How do you think she would feel ? If there are any girls in this forum, I am sure they would agree, that your acts make you repulsive, not attractive.

Love needs time and maturity.

You need to make up for all these things you did to her and atleast try to become her friend. Be a good friend then perhaps some day, around five years later, you may propose to her or even she may propose to you. But the advice is, try to be a good, useful and understanding friend for some years. Love takes time to mature.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

^^^ you would have beaten him and got that girl


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

@Chirag

man if she rejects the X360 than i wud keep it mysekf  B-)


----------



## hullap (May 29, 2008)

OMG,
in your profile i saw your just 13 years old man
see, 
in life there are many people(girls ) now, and many still to come
and youeven said that you are a topper 
but, bringing gadgets to school will surely DEGRADE your impression on that girl
follow my advice, Leave bringing gadgets to school. they'll surely get you busted

let me tell you a thing that happened in my school
a spoilt brat (maybe just like you) used to do all 'These' things you are doing(his father was filthy rich and he NEVER monitored him nor did ask him what he did with  the money he gave him, which was LOADS)
lately, he too proposed(i mean asked to be a girlfriend or like) a girl and she denied(probably she knew how he was from inside)
Now, 
this guy, Deeply depressed, started taking drugs,
we used to be Best Friends
But now,
hes just a dead body in the class room


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 29, 2008)

gift her a diamond man.heard this "diamonds are girl's best friends".

you will definitely repent .   if you feel girls fall for gadgets ,you get her n95 she'll be with you for a while and when some other guy gifts her xperia x1,she'll ditch u and go behind him. so who is the loser here?

if you want to win her ,the only way is thru ur character.rest all shortcuts wont work.

but understand this one clearly.:you are not only disturbing yourself ,you are also disturbing her,and her future.think abt it.

so you say you are in 8th.and hacked ur classmate's sister account.assuming her (younger) sister was in 7th (the best case),you hacked a 7th standard kid email account!!way to go!!how did you do it ?

i think when i was in 7th i dint hav an email acc.i asked the cyber guy to create one for me.let alone email acc,i dint know how to browse.!!

anyways all the best!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

krates said:


> ^^^ you would have beaten him and got that girl


Dude, I am 17, not 13.
and girls are too costly to maintain. I prefer maintaining myself instead, with PC upgrades, extra storage for my MP3 player, buying new albums/movies for myself on any special occasions, etc.

If you want to see a REAL fanny-magnet, go meet gx_saurav. He is a pro.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

@sreenidhi88
Her sister is in 11th. So it means elder! hehe

I may gift her a diamond ring but wat abt $$$$?

maybe [sniffs] i need some [sniffs] more [sniffs] marijuana or sum [sniffs] brown sugar or [sniff] cocaine.

lol


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

I smell something fishy.


----------



## Pat (May 29, 2008)

The guy knows way too much for a 13 year old!!


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Hmm, now I think hes not 13 ......


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

@Pat

that is because i have devoted my life to Technology and Programming and Animating and Hardware and MUSIC and a little football. I know that i know more than i shud. Little knowledge is harmful to us and more knowledge is harmful for others! Which i like

@din
I am thirteen u wont to see the birth certificate?

here -

Goverment of Gadgets and Technology Certifies Mr.Paranj Kalyani lover of [wont tell u the name]  is thirteen years old.

ParanjTheDevil Kalyani                                                                            Big Daddy
^^Signed by Paranj                                                                     ^^Certifiers Sign


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

^^no girl will love a devil


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

Oh man stop these things . Just remain topper , say sorry what you did till now , promise her that you will be a good boy now and tell her that whatever you did was just to grab her attention , tell her that now you feel guilty what rubbish you did as it was the wrong way of grabbing ones attention . Ask her if you can visit her birthday . As long as you reamain topper , no one will accuse you of liking that girl . Remain best in studies and try to understand HER of her likings and her background .


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

Hey dead u are dead but i am living in her love.

I am waiting patiently. And i will still wait for a day! Otherwise i am going to her flat tomorrow and starting my Devilish things. Will blast one-two ppl with a shotgun and will slice one-2 ppl with a machete and scream "U furck with me, u furck with the furcking best" and "U Furcking Maricon."   that way she may come running down.

No wait that plan is a failure, maybe too much cocaine for tday. Need to stop overdosing.[grunt] ahh god my head is paining still i will do it [sniffs] ahh good cocaine[sniifs] [sniffs]


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

Pat said:


> The guy knows way too much for a 13 year old!!



now thats rubbish . I did computer diploma , desktop publication , html web designing when i was in class 6th witg an A grade in all . I can even show you the certificate ! It was abnormal for me also to know that much at that time . But here we are not talkin abt knowledge but just to show him the right path .



paranj said:


> Hey dead u are dead but i am living in her love.
> 
> I am waiting patiently. And i will still wait for a day! Otherwise i am going to her flat tomorrow and starting my Devilish things. Will blast one-two ppl with a shotgun and will slice one-2 ppl with a machete and scream "U furck with me, u furck with the furcking best" and "U Furcking Maricon."   that way she may come running down.
> 
> No wait that plan is a failure, maybe too much cocaine for tday. Need to stop overdosing.[grunt] ahh god my head is paining still i will do it [sniffs] ahh good cocaine[sniifs] [sniffs]



boy are you joking with us , making our fun or you just want help ?
Tel me first

And i have alpha dog edition


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

Guyz lets stop it. I am doubtful if this guy will develop criminal tendencies. :scared:


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Kalpik, I think we need your help now


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

It seems any member of our forum is trying to make pranks with us . Dont worry i will tell experty and he will be caught .


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

only mods can trace at the moment  (IP address)


----------



## Family Guy (May 29, 2008)

Die! and don't try to procreate even if this stuff is fake.You are a loser in any case.


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

Yeah i know but he will do faster , gr8 contacts ,


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

I am sure you are kinda SHOWOFF thing paranj... or you are just fake!!

Get your attitude right!!


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

din said:


> Blame the society and families !!
> 
> Buying all kinda gadgets to kids of 13 yrs, allowing them to take it to school, allowing them body pierce, not checking what they do with computers, and the school - not allowing boys and girls to interact !!!
> 
> ...



So true, Din Sir.



paranj said:


> din, we cant tok. Cheapest thing i think of is an pink Apple iPod Nano 3G 4GB + Creative EP630





paranj said:


> Hey my dad buys me gadgets and i use to lure her! Thats the name of the game
> 
> ^^ROFLMAO





paranj said:


> Gadgets works a charm on guls! so does money!



Dude, are you joking? Cheapest? Seems like you are an uber rich, spoilt kid. You can't buy love with money or gadgets. If a girl wants your money then she does not love you instead loves your money.





paranj said:


> krates which medicine do u advice?



Grow Up! Krates will you stop this?





blueshift said:


> I am sure you are kinda SHOWOFF thing paranj... or you are just fake!!
> 
> Get your attitude right!!



Yes. Calm down & think sensibly!


----------



## vandit (May 29, 2008)

I think he isnt 13 yrs of age and is making a mockery here by "making up " stories...

O c'mon guyz how many of us even knew what lust and all those kinda words meant ..at that age? Eh !

And some are even replying seriously....Lolz...


----------



## Pat (May 29, 2008)

dead said:


> now thats rubbish . I did computer diploma , desktop publication , html web designing when i was in class 6th witg an A grade in all . I can even show you the certificate ! It was abnormal for me also to know that much at that time . But here we are not talkin abt knowledge but just to show him the right path .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasnt referring to his tech knowledge for your kind information..Please read the posts that he made just above mine before you start posting rubbish comments 



vandit said:


> I think he isnt 13 yrs of age and is making a mockery here by "making up " stories...
> 
> O c'mon guyz how many of us even knew what lust and all those kinda words meant ..at that age? Eh !
> 
> And some are even replying seriously....Lolz...



Exactly my point!


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

@pat , now all start following what i said in #78 first , very good keep going .


----------



## Hitboxx (May 29, 2008)

yo dawg*, [sniff] ahh I didn't get a word there bro,[sniff]too much, ahh, spinning [sniff], come again, so you're like [sniffs] 33 year old and you [sniff] love a 11 year old gul, thachs sick dude, htats [sniff] paedo..

*Hitboxx ddrops ddead wwihth weed snifffs/


----------

